

Groupon – Gnome Update - Morgawr
https://www.groupon.com/blog/cities/gnome-update

======
centro
Instead of offering to pick a different name, why doesn't Groupon just go
ahead and pick a different name? What was the point of angering everyone?

~~~
slayed0
They like the name and, more importantly, have spent a substantial amount of
money preparing to launch their brand. If they can reach an agreement with
GNOME that is acceptable to both parties then why not?

I think this statement should remove any anger or resentment from both sides
since at the end of the day they are willing to concede if they can't make
everyone happy.

Although all things considered, they probably shouldn't have started
developing their brand with this name in the first place.

